# Need Icd-9 code - Path report came back



## cchilva (Aug 10, 2010)

Path report came back with a diagnosis: Atypical Junctional Melanocytic Proliferation and scar. The margins appear free of residual melanoma in situ and appear narrowly free of the atypical junctional melanocytic proliferation. Can someone please help with a Icd-9 code. Thank you!


----------



## Olsen (Aug 11, 2010)

*neoplasm*

Cells with this morphology can be either benign or malignant.  Because you do not have this information code as neoplasm uncertain behavior to known site.  You can not code to unspecified behavior because you do know the morphology.


----------

